# Pogona barbata (eastern) / Pogona vitticeps (central)



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, sooooo my question is what is the difference between the two. By looking at them how do you tell if they are barbata or vitticeps?


----------



## FAY (Oct 7, 2011)

If you give me an hour or so, I will take a pic of the two and then you can see.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 7, 2011)

head shape, pattens, colouring, sizes, body shape ect ect


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

that would be great fay.
najanaja - so everything is different? Like you couldn't look at one (for someone who should know) and mix them up?

I am still confussed as l bout Yoda from a pet shop and they have sould him as barbata and i believe he is vitticeps, but log book states barbata and l'm confussed what to do.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 7, 2011)

It will be easier if you post pics of your beardy, so that we can tell you what species we think it is. 
Try and take a close up of the back of the head from directly above and of the base of the tail.

Also, how old is your beardy? (as juveniles of each species have different head patterns).


----------



## FAY (Oct 7, 2011)

1st and 2nd pic...Barbata









Next are Vitticeps


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

sorry for the crappy photo's. If you need better ones l can try to take some more. Yoda doesn't want to model today.. being a bit of a diva.
In the first you can see he is green, but then yellow is coming out but most of the time he has a rusty red colour.

Sorry, forgot.. Yoda is between 8-10 months old. Not a hundred percent.. (petshop bought.. and yes l know..*smacking self*)


----------



## Bushman (Oct 7, 2011)

Pogona vitticeps.


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

so i am right he is a central.. soo what do i do about my log book


----------



## Bushman (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, it looks like a Central Bearded Dragon.
Do you mind what species you have?


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

I donn't mind what he is  we love him to death. Yer, i will have to try and sort it out before march (that's when vic has to declare what reptiles you have)


----------



## Bushman (Oct 7, 2011)

You should contact the pet shop and let them know about the mistake. The enclosures may have been mislabelled. Were they selling both species? 

Your next step depends on what the pet shop say and how they try and resolve the mistake. If you're not happy you should probably ring your local wildlife authorities and ask them for their advice. 
I think there's an option in most states to change the species if it's incorrect.


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

i did approach them and ask them what breed Yoda was because they had him labled as eastern and then my log book reflected central. When l went back they told me all bearded dragons we recorded as central??.. I contacted DSE - wildlife, they did an audit on petshop and found numerous violations with mislabeling but the beardies where not one of them. Wildlife Officer then ammended my logbook to reflect l had an eastern. Now that l have a little more knowledge ( iwas very green when l got BD). Petshops logbook says they were eastern, they are a new shop and at that point only had one lot of babies come in. I will not go back to that petshop asobviously don't know what they are doing.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 7, 2011)

random question, but can i ask how much you paid in a pet shop


----------



## FAY (Oct 7, 2011)

See how the easterns have a finer head and a longer face?


----------



## ajandj (Oct 7, 2011)

miss2 - i paid $90AU. Yoda was only 5 1/2 linches long. Petshop told me he was 6 months old. There paperwork indicated they had them at the pet shop for 3 months before l got yoda. That was as of 1st July.

Fay - One you have them infront of you, you can see the difference


----------

